# Funcionamiento del motor PAP de una disquetera



## GerardoAlmeria (Feb 10, 2010)

Hola, mi nombre es Gerardo y siempre me ha gustado diseñar y construir toda clase de dispositivos electrónicos en mi casa.
Tengo motores de disqueteras de 3 1/2" que he ido desmontando y conservando de mis viejos PC, y que deseo utilizar para construir robots de propósito general, con fines lúdicos y autodidácticos, pienso empezar diseñando y construyendo un circuito  steper para generar las secuencias de control necesarias para manejarlos.
Para ello necesito saber el funcionamiento teórico de los mismos, ya he visto que las 18 bobinas se encuentran soldadas directamente sobre la placa de circuito impreso constituyendo el estator y que el rotor es un imán toroidal de sección rectangular, pero no veo que las 18 bobinas se puedan activar de forma independiente, sólo encuentro tres puntos de conexión, non entiendo el funcionamiento de cómo es posible que vaya por pasos por lo que agradecería si algún miembro de la comunidad me proporcionara algún link en donde se explique el funcionamiento de dichos motores o cuanta información sobre el funcionamiento de los mismos pueda ser de utilidad para lo que me propongo.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## electroandres (Feb 10, 2010)

No se mucho del tema pero por lo que use hasta ahora, vi motores pap de 5 cables (que salen para enchufar) 2 pertenecen a 1 bobina, 2 a otra y la ultima es el comun, que esta conectado justo en el medio de cada bobina y es por el cual se le da VCC o masa. despues con Los otros cables lo que hay que ir haciendo es poniendole Vcc o masa (depende que pusiste en el comun) y haciendo que circule corriente, esto va a hacer que produsca una corriente entre el comun y el cable nº1, la cual pasa por la bobina y genera un campo magnetico haciendo que se mueva el motor 1 paso, asi vas haciendo con todos los cables y va a ir paso a paso... espero que se entienda.


----------

